# stabbing pains in my ovary



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

I have recently had icsi which turned out to be a BFN unfortunately I seem to get over that although im still having hot flushes and for about a week now ive had stabbing pains in my ovary.Ive been for my follow up consultation today and mentioned this to the doctor who didnt impress me and was very vague when i told him this, his answer was just that my ovaries have been traumatised and it is normal but this has only been going on for the last week an its not going away.I cant help but think it may be a cyst or something.I just my AF is due on on the 15th.Has anyone else had this problem?

Lyndseylou


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi There,

I can't help much cos I havent had fertility treatment as yet. But, all I can say is as an endometriosis sufferer, stabbing in the ovaries can defiantely be some kind of cyst.
I can't believe the doc just dismissed it so easily as if it is a cyst than it needs to be dealt with.

I hope it's not though, and its just your ovaries playing up after treatment.  Good Luck.  Jo xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Lyndseylou
So sorry for your BFN. 

I had stabbing pains in my ovaries quite a lot after my bfn/AF, from icsi. Its your body getting back to normal. ovaries resizing etc. Once I had been through another af, I was fine again. I can't remember how long it went on for, but it was a while. My AF did not come for 39 days either, but as I said, back to normal after that.


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks for letting me know i was getting quite scared thinking ive got a cyst or something.ive rang my hospital i foung them quite un-helpful telling me if it persists go to my gp.I just thought they would deal with it. My AF is due so maybe thats why ive got this pain.Never mind. Thanks anyway.xxxxxxxxxxx

Lyndseyou


----------

